# Crossfire is on but GPU-z showing disabled



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 20, 2007)

Im running vista 64bit buisness edition and I got 2x 3850 in crossfire mode.  I know its enabled,  fps and all the other goodies prove it.  When I load any of the gpu-z's it still shows it as disabled.  Is this a bug?  they worked fine in windows xp 32bit,  just not in vista 64bit.  Funny thing is I couldnt get crossfire to work in xp but gpu-z said it was enabled.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 20, 2007)

Well what version do you have, If you don't have the latest version which is 0.1.5 then I suggest you get it and if that is the version you are useing then would you kindly place your comment in the GPU-Zv0.1.5 thread so Wizzard can see it and hopefully fix it. Thanks man

Heres the thread to place your comment- http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=47431&highlight=GPU-Z


----------

